# رسالة حب عميقة :



## sam_msm (29 سبتمبر 2008)

رسالة حب عميقة :
______________________

حبيبيي الغالي :.............

موضوع حبي وانشغالي منذ الأزل . لذتي ومُلزم قلبي بحبك , من شدة حبي الذى لا يهدأ ولا يتغير ابدآ أبعث لك هذه الرسالة ,فهي رسالة حب عميقة وصادقة جدآ ,بل هى أصدق رسالة وصلت إليك في كل حياتك ليس فيها كلمة مبالغة واحدة ,ربما الكلام فيها أقل بكثير وعاجز عن وصف حالة حبي الشديدة والتي تفوق فعلآ معاني الكلمات .

صدقني أنت لي أنا الذى قبلما صورتك في البطن عرفتك وقبلما خرجت من الرحم قدستك ار 1 : 5 

نسجتك فى بطن امك .ومن بطن أمك دعوتك .

انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر فامسك بيدك واحفظك أشع 42 : 6 , دعوتك باسمك.انت لي أشع 43 : 1
دعوتك باسمك.لقبتك وانت لست تعرفني أشع 45 : 4

ولكن دعوتك دعوة الحب الحر , أنا لا أريدك الا حر وهذا شرطي الوحيد في حبك .! فأنا لا اريد منك أي عمل بدون أرادتك .

أنا لا أحتاج إليك ولكن أنت الذي يحتاج أليا , بينما لذتي أنا .....فيك في أرادتك الحرة ,أبوك آدم القديم لم يُدرك هذا فعندما وضعت له وصية ظن أني أفرض عليه وصية وأرُيد منه طاعة عمياء ولهذا خدعته القوة الشريرة الساقطة ,والتى رفضت هي أيضآ طاعتي .

أن وصيتي لأبوك الأول كانت من أجل الحب ولكنه لم يدُرك هذا ولم يُقدر قيمة الحب ورفض حبي وليس وصيتي 
, عبسآ ظنا أني ألها جبارآ متسلط أتلذذ بعبودية الكائنات .!

حبيبي أنا لا افرح ابدآ ان أدعوكم عبيدي بل أحباء جدآ:

لا اعود اسميكم عبيدا لان العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده.لكني قد سميتكم احباء يو 15 : 15

لانني الهآ جبارآ متسلط ....في فكر البشر فقط وهم الذين صنعوا هذا فى فكرهم فقط ,جلسوا وتشاورا وكونوا عني فكرة من تصوراتهم ومن خلال ضعف أنفسهم وقصور طبيعتهم ,ثم جالوا مبشرين عني بفكرهم وليس مني . 

حتى انهم يجرون رأيا وليس مني ويسكبون سكيبا وليس بروحي ليزيدوا خطيئة على خطيئة أشع 30 : 1

لاني لم ارسلهم يقول الرب بل هم يتنبأون باسمي بالكذب لكي اطردكم فتهلكوا انتم والانبياء الذين يتنبأون لكم أر 27 : 15

لانهم انما يتنبأون لكم باسمي بالكذب.انا لم ارسلهم يقول الرب ار 29 : 9

كل كلامهم غش جميع تصورات افكارهم عني زور ليس فيها شيئ عن الحقيقة يتكلمون عنى من خيالهم المريض ومن نقائص طبيعتهم ولهذا شوهوا صورتي عندك ولم يفيدوك ابدآ بشيئ فى كل كلامهم عني :

وانا لم ارسلهم ولا أمرتهم.فلم يفيدوا هذا الشعب فائدة يقول الرب ار 23 : 32

أقف أنا الإله الحقيقي متعجب منهم لأنهم ملئا الوجود بهذه الصورة المزيفة عني وأنا لست هكذا أبدآ _اليس الظلم وتشويه الحقيقة من صنع البشر؟

وأما أنا الله محبة. 1يو 4 : 8 فقط والحب لا يتلذذ بالعبودية بل يتلذذ بالبذل ,أما التسلط فهو خواء فكر الانسان وأنحراف طبيعتهم وأمراضهم .

حبيبيي أنا وديع ومتواضع القلب عن صدق ,فأنا الذي أملك كل شيء في ذاتي ورغم ذلك لذتي في الإخلاء والتنازل من أجل الحب.

عندما وجدتك فى ضياع وهلاك وتسير نحو العدم والفساد وأنت لا تعلم او تدري., وضاع منك هدف خلقتك الحقيقية وأصبحت تعيش للتراب وتعود الى التراب ,وانت لا حول لك ولا قوة !

حزن قلبي جدآ عليك فتدخلت محبتي لكي تحفظك من العدم , وعندما أكتمل الزمان قبلت بحريتي أن أخلي ذاتي وبذاتي وحجبت مجدي لكي أقبل التجسد وأشترك فى طبيعتك .

ووسط ذهول السمائيين وحيرتهم وقصور طبيعتهم العالية في تتابع أعمالي نحوك الى ألان الحيرة والدهشة عليهم وفى انتظار كمال اعمالي فيك .!

ومن أجل السرور الذى فى قلبي بخلاصك من العدم والفساد قبلت أن أتجسد وأصير أنسان رغم أنني الاله الذي لا يتغير أبد ولا عندي ظل دوران يع 1 : 17

ولكن قبلت التجسد لانه الطريق الوحيد الذي سوف يغير طبيعتك ويرفعك الى السماء ,فلم أتردد أن أقبل الذل والعار والاهانة مقابل أنك سوف تتمجد وترتفع فيا الى علو السماء ,.

أبوك أدم الاول جلب عليك الموت والهلاك : ان كان بخطية واحد مات الكثيرون رو 5 : 15
ولكن أنا الذى يُحبك جلب عليك النعمة والحياة : نعمة الله والعطية بالنعمة التي بالانسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين رو 5 : 15

ولكن أريد أن تفهم من فضلك عملي فهمآ صحيحآ حتى تنطلق في حبي ليس عن طريق افكار الناس وتعاليم الناس لان جميع تعاليم الناس هي في النهاية الى الفناء والعدم:

التي هي جميعها للفناء في الاستعمال حسب وصايا وتعاليم الناس. كو 2 : 22

لان عملي نحوك كان بدافع حبي الشديد جدآ لك ولشخصك فقط وليس من أجل أي شيئ أخر:

لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية. يو 3 : 16

وحتى بعد أن أكملت خلاصك وأعددت لك كل شيء وانتظرتك تكفاني بأن تأخذ أفعال الخلاص وتشرب منها وتسري فى كيانك :

ماذا ارد للرب من اجل كل حسناته لي.13 كاس الخلاص اتناول وباسم الرب ادعو. مز 116 : 13

ولكن وجدتك تبعد عني بفكرك وتبعد عن كأس الخلاص وساهمت تعاليم الناس فى جعلك تبعد أكثر ,وكلما حاولت ان تكتشف حبي تقف تعاليم الناس حجاب بينك وبيني .!

فأرسلت عليك الظروف المعاكسة وحبكت حولك الضيقات كقيود محبة مني وأحيانآ تسببت فى فشل جميع أحلامك المادية وطموحك الأرضي للراحة والاستقرار , وكنت أقف مبتسم عندما تصرخ وتتمرد وتتهم السماء بعدم العدل ,فكنت اصمت لاني عارف انك مازلت تجهل حبي وعندما تضرعت نحوي لكي ارفع الضيقات عنك ولو قليلآ , وصرخت نحوي قائلآ :

كف عني فاتبلج قليلا أي 10 :20

.هيجت بحر الحياة حولك أكثر حتى كادت سفينتك أن تغرق كل هذا حتى تنتبه الي جودي فى سفينتك فتأتي اليا صارخآ :

يا معلم أما يهمك اننا نهلك. مر 4 : 38

ففرحت أنك أخيرآ أنتبهت الى حضوري ولجأت الى معونتي فأنتهرت الرياح المعاكسة بمجرد انك عرفت حضورى .

وتكلمت معك وطلبت منك أيمان لانك كنت قليل الايمان ,وعندما تقدمت نحوي وظهر فيك ايمان بسيط وقبلت ان تكشف لي نفسك كم كانت فرحتي بك وكل السماء عندما وقفت بقلبك وصدق نفسك تتكلم معي .

وعندما تعريت أمامي وأنكشفت عورتك وخاصآ ان :

فِي يَوْمِ مَوْلِدِكِ لَمْ يُقْطَعْ حَبْلُ سُرَّتِكِ وَلَمْ تُنَظَّفِي بِمَاءٍ وَلَمْ تُدْلَكِي بِمِلْحٍ، وَلَمْ تُقَمَّطِي, لَمْ تَرْأَفْ بِكِ عَيْنٌ أَوْ تَعْطِفْ عَلَيْكِ لِتَصْنَعَ لَكِ شَيْئاً مِنْ هَذَا. بَلْ نُبِذْتِ فِي الصَّحْرَاءِ احْتِقَاراً لَكِ يَوْمَ مَوْلِدِكِ

وَحِينَ مَرَرْتُ بِكِ وَشَهِدْتُكِ مَازِلْتِ مُلَطَّخَةً بِدِمَائِكِ قُلْتُ لَكِ: عِيشِي بِدَمِكِ. نَعَمْ عِيشِي بِدَمِكِ, وَكَثَّرْتُكِ كَنَبْتِ الْحَقْلِ، فَنَمَيْتِ وَكَبُرْتِ وَبَلَغْتِ عُمْراً صِرْتِ فِيهِ أَجْمَلَ الْجَمِيلاَتِ، فَنَهَدَ ثَدْيَاكِ وَنَمَا شَعْرُكِ، وَلَكِنَّكِ كُنْتِ عَارِيَةً مُتَجَرِّدَةً


فَمَرَرْتُ بِكِ وَرَأَيْتُكِ وَإِذَا بِكِ قَدْ بَلَغْتِ سِنَّ الْحُبِّ، فَبَسَطْتُ عَلَيْكِ أَطْرَافَ ثَوْبِي، وَسَتَرْتُ عَوْرَتَكِ وَحَلَفْتُ لَكِ وَأَبْرَمْتُ مَعَكِ عَهْداً، فَصِرْتِ لِي، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ.

ثُمَّ غَسَّلْتُكِ بِمَاءٍ، وَنَظَّفْتُكِ مِنَ الدَّمِ وَطَيَّبْتُكِ بِالدُّهْنِ., وَكَسَوْتُكِ بِثِيَابٍ مُوَشَّاةٍ وَحَذَوْتُكِ بِنَعْلَيْنِ مِنْ جِلْدِ الدَّلْفِينِ، وَلَفَّعْتُكِ بِالْكَتَّانِ الْفَاخِرِ، وَدَثَّرْتُكِ بِالْحَرِيرِ،

وَزَيَّنْتُكِ بِالْحُلِيِّ، إِذْ وَضَعْتُ أَسَاوِرَ فِي يَدَيْكِ وَعَقْداً فِي عُنُقِكِ, وَجَعَلْتُ خِزَامَةً فِي أَنْفِكِ وَقِرْطَيْنِ فِي أُذُنَيْكِ وَإِكْلِيلَ جَمَالٍ عَلَى رَأْسِكِ

فَتَزَيَّنْتِ بِالذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ، وَكَانَتْ ثِيَابُكِ مِنَ الْكَتَّانِ الْفَاخِرِ وَالْحَرِيرِ وَكُلِّ مَا هُوَ مُوَشًّى. وَأَكَلْتِ السَّمِيذَ والْعَسَلَ وَالزَّيْتَ، فَتَمَتَّعْتِ بِأَرْوَعِ الْجَمَالِ حَتَّى صِرْتِ صَالِحَةً لِتَكُونِي زَوْجَةَ مَلِكٍ حز 16 : 4 _ 14

وعندما أطمئنت نفسك لي وفرحتى بحضوري واكتشفتي اكثر محبتي ورضيتي عن كل الخسائر في حياتك حينئذآ طالبتك بالحب الذي اريده ,لان سنك أصبح هو سن الحب !

حبيبتي الغالية جدآ على نفسي :

لابد أن تبادليني حب بحب , ومشاعر بمشاعر ,أنا أتلذذ بهذا ,أنا لا أريد مشاعر منك مخلوقة تسير حسب ارادتي ...أذا كنت أنا كذلك ما كنت خلقتك منذ البداية حرة الارادة 

من فضلك اريد أن تدرك هذا بكل وضوح ,هذا هو سر حبي لك هو حرية الارادة ,أنا أطلب منك أن تُسلم لي إرادتك بإرادتك هذا هو طقس الحب الذى أطلبه وأريده منك ,بل هذا هو الهدف الوحيد من خلقتك .

هل تذكر كم من سنين عديدة ظللت تسأل هذا السؤال لماذا خلقتني ؟
اليوم أقول لك خلقتك لكي تبادلني حب بحب ,مشاعر بمشاعر ,بذل ببذل خلال طقس حب حقيقي أنا رسمت فيه كل شيئ وأنت دورك فيه فقط هو تسليم إرادتك بإرادتك.

أنا لا أحب أبدآ الارادة المقهورة هذه تشويه لخلقتي وأنا أحب الارادة الحرة بينما جميع مقومات الطريق وصعوباته أنا ضامن له بذاتي ,فقط أقبل ولا تخف .

أقبل أن تسلم لي إرادتك بالكامل ولكن بأرادتك وتثق في ,لا تحسب لاشيئ حساب _لاتعتمد على القوانين المخلوقة والتى تتحكم فى كل شيئ .

ولا تخف منها أو من بطشها أنا ضابط الكل وفوق جميع القوانين ,هل سوف يطول انتظاري لك؟

تذكر أني أنتظرك منذ الازل وقبل أن يكون الزمان! أنتظرك حتى تُسلم لي ذاتك بالكامل وتتحرر من الاعتماد علي أي شيئ مهما كان فقط أعتمد على ذاتي وعلي فكري ورأي 

كنت تظن أنني وضعت لك وصايا وفرائض تصنعها فترضيني ولكن فشل الجميع في ارضائي لانهم لم يستطعوا تنفيذ وصاياي .

ولقد سمحت لهم بالتجربة هذه حتى يعلموا أنه مستحيل أن يرضوني بذاتهم , ولكن قد أنتهي عصر الفرائض الجسدية وأبطلت بظهوري فى الجسد :

مبطلا بجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض لكي يخلق الاثنين في نفسه انسانا واحدا جديدا صانعا سلاما أف 2 : 15

وأما هذا الزمان فهو زمان الحب وتسليم الإرادة بالإرادة بالحب الكامل والثقة الكاملة في شخصي ,اليوم شخصيى لك أعلنه لك وبروحي , وأقربك من شخصي بروحي,.

كل هذا حتي تجدني فعلآ وتراني فعلآ فأنت لا تتعامل مع خيال بل مع شخص حقيقي بل هو الحق ومنبع كل الحق: انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي. يو 14 : 6

أنت اليوم حبيبي وأنفتح وعيك الروحي وعرفت مني سر طريق الحياة فطريق الحياة الابدية هو فى الحب الذى نبت في قلبك والذى يدفعك النهار مع الليل فى البحث عني ,.

حبيبيي كف عن البحث عني لاني قريب جدآ منك _فقط ارفع عينيك الى فوق فستجد قوة عجيبة من روحي ,قوة حقيقية تقودك الي شخصي الحاضر معك وفيك كل حين.

توقف عن أستخدام المخيلة التى خلقتها فيك بقدرة عجيبة لكي تتأمل في شخصي الالهي ,من فضلك توقف عن أستخدامها في التأمل في الجسديات والارضيات ,بل من فضلك أتركها لروحي القدوس الساكن فيك لكي يطهرها ويجعلها تتأمل في شخصي الحاضر معك لانها من أجل هذا خُلقت .

حرر قلبك من جميع الهموم الارضية التى تجلب لنفسك الحزن الردئ ووجع القلب ,واسمع لصوت هاتف الحب الذي فيك وفي قلبك .سير خلفه ثق به وأترك كيانك كله له,.

حبيبي هل تعلم أنني ثبت أرادة البشرية كلها فى الله ؟ هذا عندما أطعت الله وقبلت الصليب ,وأنا بطبيعتك البشرية ,فإرداتك طبيعي قد تسلمت لله وما عليك الا أن لا تخرج بنفسك وإرادتك عن إرادة الله.

أخيرآ أدعوك حبيبي تعال وأصنع معي العهد الجديد وأقبل ثمن خلاصك مني الثمن الذى اشتريتك به أدفعه لك انت:

قد اشتريتم بثمن فلا تصيروا عبيدا للناس. 1كو 7 : 23

هذا الثمن هو دمي لكي يطهرك من كل أثم او أعمال ميته الى طهارة الضمير بالكامل:


دم المسيح الذي بروح ازلي قدم نفسه للّه بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من اعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي عب 9 : 14

هذه رسالتي اليك فأرجوك أن تعطيني إرادتك بالكامل وبإرادتك , وأقبل أي شيئ يأتي عليك من الخارج غير ناظر الى الاشياء او الاحداث او الاشخاص كخصم لك ,بل ناظر لي أنا حبيبك الذى عيني عليك من أول السنة والى نهايتها .

تقبل محبتي , :يسوع ابن الله الوحيد

المحب لك الي الابد


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2008)

رساله رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه جداااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااا  يا سام

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sam_msm (30 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

رسااااااااله جميله يا سام 
مرسىىى على الرساله  
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## sam_msm (18 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رسااااااااله جميله يا سام
> مرسىىى على الرساله
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------

